# My new snowblower!!



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

Troy bilt storm 2620
26" auger width
Niilight LED light bar 20"
Armorskids skid shoes. 
Now all I need is some tire chains!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

My new troybilt storm 2620


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice looking machine. You may also need some snow! LOL.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

good luck, doubt paying for chains will be of major help, adjust your ground speed to where the machine doesn't bog down .enjoy saving your back
and yes another pray for snow


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Troy bilt storm 2620
> 26" auger width
> Niilight LED light bar 20"
> Armorskids skid shoes.
> Now all I need is some tire chains!!


Why tire chains?


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

micah68kj said:


> Why tire chains?


Because they're an option.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

33 woodie said:


> Because they're an option.


I hope you're being facetious. :wink2:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Troy bilt storm 2620
> 26" auger width
> Niilight LED light bar 20"
> Armorskids skid shoes.
> Now all I need is some tire chains!!


Your missing something else! SNIW!!! Whoops, SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Very nice! Give her a little love from time to time and she will be there when you need her!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I strongly suggest installing an Impeller seal kit. Good luck with it.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a 2410. My driveway is a steep uneven gravel hill. I added tire chains and an impeller kit and it changed the 179 cc 24" snow blower into a decent snow throwing machine that's able to go easily up and down my miserable driveway without me killing myself. 



Whimsey


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

gibbs296 said:


> Very nice! Give her a little love from time to time and she will be there when you need her!


Love only goes so far. I’d start with non-ethanol fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I strongly suggest installing an Impeller seal kit. Good luck with it.


Are you talking about the rubber pieces that I've seen so many youtube videos on about people adding to the impellers on their snowblowers? If so, I have very well considered doing that and plan to in the very near future.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes I have a very long uneven gravel driveway as well. I got to try out my new snowblower today for the first time and so far it's done very well. It only slipped like twice but then again, where I live I only got like 4 inches of snow. Wasn't to much to worry with this time. 



Whimsey[/QUOTE]


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

I have several questions. 
1. What is the impeller seal kit? 
2. What model # light kit is that 20" bar? 
3. Are there instructions for installing the seal kit or the light kit?


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks, so sorry, I presumed the seal kit was a kit and not a mod. Don't worry about the instructions, I think I can make it work if I need it.

Niilight LED light bar 20" 126W. 

https://www.amazon.com/Nilight-Lights-Driving-Lighting-Warranty/dp/B00WE47FVM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1547738787&sr=8-3&keywords=nilight+led+light+bar+20

Will the electrical system of the Vortex 2890 supply this much wattage?

Thanks


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

have you checked to see how many amps that light is pulling? seems pretty big, especially if it fries your alternator.


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

VirginIASnow said:


> Thanks, so sorry, I presumed the seal kit was a kit and not a mod. Don't worry about the instructions, I think I can make it work if I need it.
> 
> Niilight LED light bar 20" 126W.
> 
> ...





bkwudz said:


> have you checked to see how many amps that light is pulling? seems pretty big, especially if it fries your alternator.


I thought the Amazon ad said 126 watts. 126/12V = 10.5A If I remember correctly, the 1141 bulb draws 9 watts 9/12V = .75A. I do not want to fry anything, that is why I asked.

Just a simple 9W buld up front would help me clean the auger area at night - But his light bar looks really cool.


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

I found this on this information on the charging system but it does not tell me how much wattage/amperes the system is capable producing.

78/83/90 Series Horizontal Shaft Engines


Charging system
Some engines are equipped with a charging system. The charging system used on MTD engines consists of three
components, the rotor, stator and the rectifier.
• Alternator rotor: The rotor consists of five magnets
on the inside of the flywheel that rotate around a
stator that is mounted to the cylinder block. As the
crankshaft and flywheel rotate, the moving magnets induce a charge in the stator.
See Figure 6.14.
• Alternator stator: The stator consists of copper field
windings around an iron core. The stator is
attached to the engine block beneath the flywheel.
See Figure 6.15.
• Rectifier: A set of four diodes that convert the AC
current into DC current. The rectifier is built into the
stator and it is not serviceable.

Charging system testing
To test the charging system:
1. Locate the charger harness. It will be by the right
handle bar of the snow thrower when the engine is
installed. See Figure 6.16.
2. Start the engine and run it at full throttle.
3. Connect the black (-) lead of a digital multimeter to a
good ground on the engine.
4. Set the multimeter to read AC voltage.
5. Back probe the yellow wire in the charger harness
with the red (+) lead of the multimeter.
See Figure 6.17.
6. The multimeter should read a voltage of 13 - 18Vac.
7. Set the multimeter read DC voltage.
8. Back probe the red wire of the charger harness.
See Figure 6.18.
9. The multimeter should read 17 - 26Vdc.
10. If the results do not match what is listed above,
check the magnets on the rotor.
NOTE: If the magnet are still magnetic, replace the
stator


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

i would guess that light is pulling way too much. I do know that in a couple places on here its been stated the Areins pro is capable of a max 6 amps., 

i can also confirm my 2 10W LEDs pull about 1.6/1.7 amps total and put out about 3600Lumens. Which is more light than i could ever need


----------

